
Mathematical paper rejected because an author is Iranian - ColinWright
https://gowers.wordpress.com/2018/12/09/taylor-and-francis-doing-trumps-dirty-work-for-him/
======
ColinWright
I've explicitly and deliberately changed the title specifically because the
original is provocative, and less informative.

~~~
anoncoward111
I find it horrific and psychotic that Iranian citizens must bear the random
and illogical attacks of the USA against their basic lives. We aren't talking
about banking or visas anymore, but merely publishing a paper.

As for what can be done about this? If actual political change can't be
achieved in the US, then the world must change all of its systems to avoid
hegemonic rage.

Sadly, though this is technically possible [1], it seems that one does not
gain reputation by using non-traditional publishing venues.

[1] just self-host a txt file somewhere or etc

